# Permit to reinstate a Well



## ianthy (Apr 15, 2012)

We have a disused well (Pozzo) on our property and we are considering re-instating it. The well is 2m deep and we would it make it a further 2 metre deep = 4m. With the area about ground about 1.5 metres = 5.5m in total. 

The big questions is about permits – can the job be completed using a DIA or does it require a more complicated process with Comunita Montagna. A SCIA has been mentioned but we have no idea what this process involved or the costs. 

I know this is a technical question but would appreciate advice from anyone that has recently reinstated a well or perhaps an Architect or Geometra.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

ianthy said:


> We have a disused well (Pozzo) on our property and we are considering re-instating it. The well is 2m deep and we would it make it a further 2 metre deep = 4m. With the area about ground about 1.5 metres = 5.5m in total.
> 
> The big questions is about permits – can the job be completed using a DIA or does it require a more complicated process with Comunita Montagna. A SCIA has been mentioned but we have no idea what this process involved or the costs.
> 
> I know this is a technical question but would appreciate advice from anyone that has recently reinstated a well or perhaps an Architect or Geometra.


hi you don't say what part of Italy your in as that is important evry commune has diferent leges ande ways of reading them


----------



## ianthy (Apr 15, 2012)

pudd 2 said:


> hi you don't say what part of Italy your in as that is important evry commune has diferent leges ande ways of reading them


We are located in the Bologna area. 

thks


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

It's just a guess, but extrapolating from various rules in place in my home state in the US, my suspicion is that much depends upon what you intend to do with the water drawn from the well.

At only a few meters below ground level, I would have serious doubts about the quality of the water, especially if for human consumption.


----------



## ianthy (Apr 15, 2012)

accbgb said:


> It's just a guess, but extrapolating from various rules in place in my home state in the US, my suspicion is that much depends upon what you intend to do with the water drawn from the well.
> 
> At only a few meters below ground level, I would have serious doubts about the quality of the water, especially if for human consumption.


The water would be used for watering our garden. We would like to plant approx. 30 fruit trees so the water would be really useful in watering.

thks


----------

